# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  هل تكثرين من الإستغفار والنوافل ولكن مازالت أمورك غير ميسره؟ تفضلي الحل

## Ms.Frawlah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدااا أحببت أن أنقله لكم للفائده .. 

أخواتــي في الله 

من منا ليس له حلـم وآمال يتمنى وقوعها وتحققها ..

حقيقة كانت لي أمنية صعبة المنال ولكن بفضل الله الهمني أمر عظيم ولكنه يسير على من وفقه الله اليه .. به حقق الله لي ما اريد ، 

حتى الامور التي ربما تكون بسيطة ولكن حصولي عليها يحتاج لوقت او جهد يسرها لي ، بل حتى لو امنية تمنيتها في قلبي اجدها ماثلة امامي ..

من المؤكد أنكم تتمنون معرفة هذا السر الذي فجر المستحيل في حياتي ؟؟

علما اني ملتزمة بالدعاء والاستغفار والنوافل بعد الفرائض ولكني اجد شيء من التعسير في اموري.. 

فقرأت يوما ما قول مكحول رحمه الله - ‏:‏ أربع من كن فيه كن له، وثلاث من كن فيه كن عليه؛ فالأربع اللاتي له‏:‏ فالشكر والايمان والدعاء والاستغفار،

قال الله تعالى { ‏ما يفعل الله بعذابكم إن شكرتم وآمنتم‏}‏ وقال الله تعالى {‏ وماكان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون‏}‏الأنفال‏:‏ 33‏]‏ 

وقال تعالى ‏{‏ قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم‏ }‏الفرقان‏:‏ 77‏]‏‏


أظنكم عرفتم الحلقة المفقودة ؟؟

انه ماذكره الله تعالى بقوله :
( لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ )

ربما تقولون انت مجنونة هذا شيء بسيط ومعروف ..

اقول لكم صحيح ولكن الم تسمعوا قط حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :


أفضل الذكر : لا إله إلا الله ، وأفضل الدعـــاء :الحمــد لله
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1104
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن

..
ما تلاحظون اننا نجري وراء الادعية التي تحقق لنا احلامنا بإذن الله وكلما كتب أحد دعاء فتحنا الموضوع نرى لعلنا نجد ضالتنا .. 

حتى ان بعضهم يكتب العنوان " أفضــــــــــل الدعــــــــــــاء " ويكون الدعاء من تأليفه هو أو غيره من البشر .


اكتشفت اني غافلة عن الدعاء العظيم وافضلها على الاطلاق وقد اخبرنا به الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي ما ترك خيرا

الا اخبرنا عنه ولا شرا الا حذرنا منه .. قال لنا :

" افضــــــــــل الدعاء الحمـدلله " .. !!!



- اذا أتيت تردد " الحمـــدلله " أو " يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك " أو " سبحان الله وبحمـــــده "
أو " الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه مباركا عليه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى " 
أو غير ذلك من الصيغ .. 


لا تقلها بلسانك .. بل بلسانك وقلبك ..

قلها من اعماقك من قلب صادق يحمد الله على السراء والضراء .. لأنه اهل للثناء والحمد .. سبحانه وتعالى .




تعالوا نبحــر في عالم الأذكار ونصيد الحمــد :

- في الصـــلاة : ستلاحظ انك منذ ان تكبر إلى ان 
تنتهي من الصلاة والحمد معك ..كيف ؟


بعد أن تكبر تقول دعاء الاستفتاح مثل :


- " سبحانك اللهم وبحمــــــــدك وتبارك اسمك وتعإلى جدك ولا اله غيرك "

- " الله اكبر كبيرا والحمـــــــدلله كثيرااااا وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا "


عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : بينما نحن نصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ قال رجل مِن القوم : الله أكبر كبيرا، 
والحمد لله كثيرا ،وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من القائل كلمة كذا وكذا ؟ 
قال رجل مِن القوم : أنا يا رسول الله . قال : عَجِبْتُ لها ! فُتِحَت لها أبواب السماء. 
قال ابن عمر : فما تركتهن منذ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ذلك . "



بعدها تستعيذ ثم تقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وتقرأ الفاتحة .. 

..اليست الفاتحة تبدأ بأعظم دعاء ؟؟

" الحمـدلله رب العالمين "

ياحبيبي يارب علمتنا احسن الأمور وأعظمها ولكن بعدنا عن تعلم ديننا وتدبر كلامك حال بيننا وبين الخير ..

ثم تقرأ سورة أوآيات .. 


- من أذكارالركوع والسجود : (سبحانك اللهم ربنا و بحمــــــدك ، اللهم اغفرلي) متفق عليه .

- وعند الرفع من الركوع ايضا : سمع الله لمن حمده ربنـــــــا ولك الحمــــــــــــد حمدا طيبا مباركا فيه .. الخ


وانظر الى عظيم ثوابها :


عن رفاعة بن رافع الزرقي قال : كنا يوما نصلي وراء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما رفع رأسه من الركعة قال : سمع الله لمن حمده. 
قال رجل وراءه : ربنا ولك الحمد حمدا طيبا مباركا فيه . فلما انصرف قال : مَن المتكلم ؟ قال : أنا . 
قال :رأيت بضعة وثلاثين ملكا يبتدرونها أيهم يكتبها أول .





" وهنا اذكرك بالاّ تنس الدعاء بالفوز بالجنة وبما تحب من الخير في السجود وقبل السلام "

- حتى قبل السلام تامل هذا الحديث : " يا معاذ ! :
إني والله لأحبك ، فلا تدعن في دبر كل صلاة أن تقول :
اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكــــــــــرك ، وحسن عبادتك "

الراوي: معاذ بن جبل المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: الكلم الطيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 115
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح



- بعد السلام ستلاحظ أن الحمد مازال موصولا :

الأذكار بعد الصــلاة :


1- "أستغفر الله " ثلاثاً .." اللهم أنت السلام ، ومنك
السلام ، تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام".
2-"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،له الملك وله الحمــــــدوهو على كل شئ قدير،لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،لا إله إلا
الله،ولا نعبد إلا إياه ، له النعمة وله الفضل ، وله الثناء الحسن،لا
إله إلا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون" .
3- " سبحان الله ، والحمـــــد لله ، والله أكبر ( ثلاثاً وثلاثين
) لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمــــــــدوهو على كل شيء قدير " تغفر لك ذنوبك وان كانت مثل زبد البحر .
وان قلت " سبحان الله عشرا والحمـــــــــد لله عشرا والله اكبر عشرا " ثم دعيت الله بعدها استجاب الله لك .


- لنفرض أنك عطست في الصلاة - وهذه تقع احيانا -.. هل تعرف ماذا تقول وما هو اجرك ؟؟


عن رفاعة بن رافع رضي الله عنه قال : صليت خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعطست ، فقلت : الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه مباركا عليه 
كما يحب ربنا ويرضى .فلما صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انصرف فقال : مَن المتكَلِّم في الصلاة ؟ فلم يُكَلِّمه أحد ، ثم قالها الثاني: من المتكلم 
في الصلاة ؟ فقال رفاعة بن رافع بن عفراء : أنا يا رسول الله . قال : كيف قلت ؟ قال : قلت : الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه مباركا عليه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : والذي نفسي بيده لقد ابتدرها بضعة وثلاثون ملكا أيهم يَصعد بها " حسنه الألباني






- تعالوا نرى اذكار الصباح والمساء :

سنجد مجموعة كبيرة من الاذكار التي ورد فيها الحمد ابرزها :


- الحمــــــد لله الذي احيانا بعدما اماتنا واليه النشور

- " أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمــــــــــد لله ... " الخ






ايضا لعلكم تذكرون ذلك الدعاء الذي دعا به احد الصحابة رضي الله
عنهم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لقد دعا الله
باسمه العظيم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى "
لقد كان فيه حمدا لله عز وجل .. وهذا نص الحديث:



عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال "كنت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسا يعني ورجل قائم يصلي ، فلما ركع وسجد وتشهد دعا ،
فقال في دعائه : اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد ، لا إله إلا أنت ، المنان بديع السماوات والأرض ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ! يا حي يا قيوم ! إني أسألك ..، 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : تدرون بما دعا ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : والذي نفسي بيده ، لقد دعا الله باسمه العظيم 
الذي إذا دعي به أجاب ، وإذا سئل به أعطى

الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح النسائي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1299
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح



- بل حتى ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اخبرنا ان افضل
الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفه : وأفضل ما قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم والنبيون قبله:
«لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمـد، وهو على كل شيء قدير».




وماذا عند النوم ؟

انظر لهذا الفضل العظيم :


قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قال إذا أوى إلى فراشه :
الحمد لله الذي كفاني وآواني . الحمد لله الذي أطعمني وسقاني . الحمد لله الذي من علي وأفضل ، 
اللهم ! إني أسألك بعزتك أن تنجيني من النار ؛ فقد حمد الله بجميع محامد الخلق كلهم " .

الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3444
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات


عند الفراغ من الطعام : 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

" إن الله ليرضى عن العبد أن يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها . أو يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها "

الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2734
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


فكان هذا الجزاء العظيم الذي هو أكبر أنواع الجزاء كما قال تعإلى: ( وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ )[التوبة:72] في مقابلة شكره بالحمد. 
والشكر قيد النعم وسبب المزيد، كما قال عمر بن عبد العزيز: "قيدوا نعم الله بشكر الله"


فهل تعرف ما تقوله بعد الطعام؟ 


لتكون بهذا حمدت الله فرضــــــــي عليك + طبقت سنة حبيبك صلى الله عليه وسلم + غفرت ذنوبك

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

" من أكل طعاما فقال : الحمد لله الذي أطعمني هذا و رزقنيه من غير حول مني و لا قوة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه "

الراوي: معاذ بن أنس الجهني المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1989
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن


أو تقول بعد الاكل أو الشراب :


عن ابي ايوب الانصاري : " كان إذا أكل أو شرب قال : الحمد لله الذي أطعم و سقى ، و سوغه و جعل له مخرجا"

الراوي: أبو أيوب الأنصاري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4681
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح





من الان أقول لكم مبارك لكل عاطل عن العمل ستجد الوظيفة المناسبة ولكل المتاخرين والمتأخرات عن الزواج بإذنالله تعالى ستتزوجون وتسعدون .. 


ولكل محروم من الذرية سياتيكم الولد بحول الله وتكون ذرية صالحة .. ولكل فقير سيغينك الله ويوسع عليك .. ولكل مريض سيشفيك الله ...الخ


بـ 3 شروط :


1- ان تلزموا هذا الدعاء " الحمـــد لله " باي صيغة كانت .. وقد ذكرت بعضها في موضوعي ..


2- ان تكونوا موقنين بفضل الله وزيادته لكم من النعم ، وكيف لا توقنوا والله تعالى وعــــــــد " لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ " " ومن أصدق من الله حديثا " . 

واعلموا ان الله يجزي الشاكر في الدنيا والاخرة ، اي له ثمرات معجلة ومؤجرة .. بخلاف الدعاء والاستغفار فإن له احدى ثلاث : 1- ان يستجيب له . 
2- ان يرد بها عنه سوءا 3- يدخرها له يوم القيامة .


3- المحافظة على الطاعات والابتعاد عن المعاصي لأن المعاصي ضد الحمد والشكر 

وضع نصب عينك هاتين الآيتين - خصوصا اذا شعرت باليأس - :

قال تعالى : " مَّا يَفْعَلُ اللّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِن شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنتُمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ شَاكِراً عَلِيماً "(147) النساء

وقال جل في علاه " وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ "(7) إبراهيم 


]دعواتكن خواتي الله ايسر أمووري و يحقق مرادي عاجلا غير آجل :34: 

الله أكبر كبيراً و الحمدلله كثيراً و سبحان الله بكرة و أصيلاً  :31: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## aroma_girl

اللهم فرج همها ووفقج وأجاب دعائج 

ووفق الجميع

----------

